# Lancet: Lotronex and the FDA: a fatal erosion of integrity



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

http://www.thelancet.com/journal/vol357/is..._review.16344.1 Commentary Lotronex and the FDA: a fatal erosion of integrity In March last year, The Lancet published the results of a randomised trial reporting that alosetron (Lotronex, GlaxoWellcome) "was well tolerated and clinically effective in alleviating pain and bowel-related symptoms" in women with irritable bowel syndrome.Richard Horton --------------------------------------------------------------------------------The Lancet, London WC1X 8RR, UK


----------



## JuliaNYC (Apr 20, 2000)

Many of us have written to Mr. Horton since the "Commentary" was published. One place to view our replies is at the following web site: http://www.ExtraLove.com.[/URL] When you get there, click on the "gut reactions" button.


----------

